# 'ello



## Gar (Jan 29, 2007)

'ello y'all,

Controlbooth.com:
What an awesome resource!!
I hope to tap this knowledge base often.

I'm new to the whole message board thing. Please bear with me...

So, I'm a high school student in Minneapolis, and am in to all things theatrically technical, but REALLY in to Lights. I'm a LD/Techie, but I also do some SM stuff. 

So, that's my intro, so now (as the message prompts me to do) I say HELLO


Gar


----------



## soundlight (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome! I'm sure that you'll find a number of resources here, and many questions can be quickly answered by using the search feature. Otherwise, there is really no such thing as a stupid question here, and feel free to chime in on others' questions of you feel that you've got a good idea!

Again, welcome!

(Ha! I beat Van to the welcome!!)


----------



## Footer (Jan 29, 2007)

Well your in a good town for it. There are so many theatre opportunitys up there. I have a friend at the Children's theatre right now, and she is loving it. Welcome to the site and all that good stuff.


----------



## Van (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome Aboard ! I second Footer < that really IS getting to be a habit> you're in a great town for this business ! Look forward to seeing your posts !


----------



## Chris15 (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to Controlbooth.

Now Van agreeing with Footer is happening almost as often as I'm taking Van's bait... or agreeing with him, one of the two. Though for me to try and offer any sort of opinion on whether X or Y are good places for tech theatre would be like you telling me if the price of bananas this week is good bad or ugly... That is one of the disadvantages of there not being a tonne of Aussie members on here... But enough rambling (anyone else noticing that I'm starting to creep towards post lengths more in Ship's league? Don't know if that is good bad or otherwise...), again welcome.


----------



## dvlasak (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome Gar!!

I work in a High School theater in Wisconsin, it is always great to see students enthused about technical theater. I am glad that you enjoy "playing in the dark". You know what they say, without us, they're just talking in the dark!

Anyway, don't be afraid to ask questions, and certainly don't be afraid to provide answers! We're a fun group, with some pretty sharp minds!!

Dennis


----------

